# 2000 SE Hesitates



## mindless06795 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello,
It seems as if everytime I start the car and put into first gear to go, i get about 5-10 seconds of heavy hesitation and then it goes away and all is normal. Does anyone have any ideas of what this might be?
Thanks for the help.
I have a manual shift car.


----------



## RLLOGY81 (Feb 1, 2006)

could be your mass air flow sensor, or your ignition coils, and ses light ?


----------



## mindless06795 (Nov 7, 2005)

yes, I do have an SES light on


----------



## RLLOGY81 (Feb 1, 2006)

get it hooked up some where to a computer, they will tell you Nissan dealer, or autozone...


----------



## rtyard2000 (Nov 11, 2005)

Mine does the same exact thiing, but there is no light coming on. Also it already has been hooked up to a computer and the tech said nothing was wrong. Would it be smart to get an aftermarket performance mass airflow sensor?


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

It would be smart to figure out what the problem is instead of throwing money at it.


----------

